# Ott Light



## Daniel (May 31, 2004)

I just wanted to copy this comment to this forum It may prove to be valuable in the lighting department.
the photo refered to can be seen in paleydp Album.
PIC14sm.jpg


I finally dragged the camera out and took a couple of pictures, since pens seem to be disappearing. Thought I'd prove I'm actually doing something! Don't have all the fancy stuff some of you do, I took the pics using an Ott Lite with a white pillowcase to bounce the light around. (For those who don't know, the Ott light is used by crafters (mostly sewing/quilting) and is supposed to approximate natural light). Let me know what you think!
Thanks
Denise


----------

